

Text Expansion & Autocorrect for Gmail & Yahoo Mail - gavindouglas
https://textbox.io/

======
gavindouglas
Check out the Chrome extension we've been working on. You can swap in the
Textbox.io editor in Gmail / Yahoo Mail / Tumblr. This gives you: text
expansion (with login), autocorrect, and instantaneous markdown support.

Just thought I'd throw this out there to see what people think!

FWIW: This is our proof of concept ahead of releasing a developer API.

